# America Is Messed Up.!!!!!



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

The only country where we have homeless without shelter,
Children going to bed without eating
Elderly going without meds
Mentally Ill without treatment.,yet we have a benefit for the people of Haiti on 12 television stations??? SHAME ON YOU AMERICA !!!
            CHARITY BEGINS AT HOME....JUST MY THOUGHTS....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2010)

You have absolutely no idea whatsoever what the rest of the world is like.

None.

You also don't know how really great we have it in this country.

Not at all.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> The only country where we have homeless without shelter,
> Children going to bed without eating
> Elderly going without meds
> Mentally Ill without treatment.,yet we have a benefit for the people of Haiti on 12 television stations??? SHAME ON YOU AMERICA !!!
> CHARITY BEGINS AT HOME....JUST MY THOUGHTS....



This is a stupid post go to Iran dumb ass


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> The only country where we have homeless without shelter,
> Children going to bed without eating
> Elderly going without meds
> Mentally Ill without treatment.,yet we have a benefit for the people of Haiti on 12 television stations??? SHAME ON YOU AMERICA !!!
> CHARITY BEGINS AT HOME....JUST MY THOUGHTS....



heh, he has no idea. come out of the closet you fucking moron. I can't wait to neg your ignorant ass again


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You have absolutely no idea whatsoever what the rest of the world is like.
> 
> None.
> 
> ...


thats the problem the rest of the world!!!! america mind your own business....52 million and counting donations and their still stealing and robbing of each other.. what bout louisanna and floridas recoveries still in desperate needs...?


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> heh, he has no idea. come out of the closet you fucking moron. I can't wait to neg your ignorant ass again


 needing to close the borders keep it usa.. made in america...save our jobs...


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2010)

You are stuck on a bunch a small shit. You miss the bigger picture


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> You are stuck on a bunch a small shit. You miss the bigger picture


sanesloot forgive me ? if you dont like my thoughts just blabbing.. forgive me???


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> thats the problem the rest of the world!!!! america mind your own business....52 million and counting donations and their still stealing and robbing of each other.. what bout louisanna and floridas recoveries still in desperate needs...?


Ah, okay, I get you.

Then hell yes, we need to use American money to help American people.  I'm all for this.

You just need to be careful on how you word it.  Most of the rest of the world is pretty fucked up.  From killing gays in the Middle East, to the raping of 3-12 year old girls in South Africa, to the killing of infant girls in India, to the harvesting of human bodies in China (by the government); most of the world is a nightmare.  And most Americans have no idea.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Ah, okay, I get you.
> 
> Then hell yes, we need to use American money to help American people.  I'm all for this.
> 
> You just need to be careful on how you word it.  Most of the rest of the world is pretty fucked up.  From killing gays in the Middle East, to the raping of 3-12 year old girls in South Africa, to the killing of infant girls in India, to the harvesting of human bodies in China (by the government); most of the world is a nightmare.  And most Americans have no idea.



Exactly. A bunch of morons on my Facebook have been posting that as their statuses for days now. Worded horribly.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Ah, okay, I get you.
> 
> Then hell yes, we need to use American money to help American people.  I'm all for this.
> 
> You just need to be careful on how you word it.  Most of the rest of the world is pretty fucked up.  From killing gays in the Middle East, to the raping of 3-12 year old girls in South Africa, to the killing of infant girls in India, to the harvesting of human bodies in China (by the government); most of the world is a nightmare.  And most Americans have no idea.



max points. i can't believe all the shit i read about how f'd up the US is and how great the rest of the world is


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> Exactly. A bunch of morons on my Facebook have been posting that as their statuses for days now. Worded horribly.





bio-chem said:


> max points. i can't believe all the shit i read about how f'd up the US is and how great the rest of the world is



As I've pointed out before: we are the only nation on the planet that has an _armed _police force to enforce the rights of _animals_.

I don't believe there is any other country on the planet that has that.

They kill each other and we protect our animals with guns.


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Ah, okay, I get you.
> 
> Then hell yes, we need to use American money to help American people. I'm all for this.
> 
> You just need to be careful on how you word it. Most of the rest of the world is pretty fucked up. From killing gays in the Middle East, to the raping of 3-12 year old girls in South Africa, to the killing of infant girls in India, to the harvesting of human bodies in China (by the government); most of the world is a nightmare. And most Americans have no idea.


doms great stuff...lord save our country....


----------



## KelJu (Jan 27, 2010)

A country is a piece of dirt with imagionary lines drawn across it. I don't see how loving your fellow human, as long as he lives on your so called piece of dirt makes since. 

I have no more in common with some old starving fellow down the street, than some busted up kid in Haiti. 

I would as soon give money to the Haiti people as I would an American. I guess that makes me a bad patriot and American.

Ninja Edit: When I think about it, I haven't given money to the poor here or to the haiti people. Last year, I gave money to smallcanbebig.org and NPR.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2010)

KelJu said:


> A country is a piece of dirt with imagionary lines drawn across it. I don't see how loving your fellow human, as long as he lives on your so called piece of dirt makes since.



It's not the dirt, it's the culture.

It's the same culture that gave you all the opportunities that you enjoy without ever considering them.

Some of the joys are:

- Not starving to death
- Not being pulled out of your house and night and being shot
- Being able to move up the fiscal and social ladder based on nothing but your desire
- Free schooling 

And so on.

But yeah, if you want to believe your fellow Americans are nothing special, that's your choice.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 27, 2010)

i like the hate for our species in this thread.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> The only country where we have homeless without shelter,
> Children going to bed without eating
> Elderly going without meds
> Mentally Ill without treatment.,yet we have a benefit for the people of Haiti on 12 television stations??? SHAME ON YOU AMERICA !!!
> CHARITY BEGINS AT HOME....JUST MY THOUGHTS....



YouTube - Beating Video May Turn Tide Against Taliban


----------



## KelJu (Jan 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It's not the dirt, it's the culture.
> 
> It's the same culture that gave you all the opportunities that you enjoy without ever considering them.
> 
> ...



I believe one unknown human is equal to another unknown human. Geographical location doesn't factor into it. Basically, I have divided all people into two groups: friends and family that I care about, and everybody else. 

I don't have allies anymore. I don't base the value of a person based on the nationality, ethnicity, religion, ect. I have been surprised over and over again by people who I had profiles into a group only to later find out that my profile of that person was completely wrong. I have come to the conclusion that I can only base the value of a person based on a personal relationship. Even then, I might not get it right. 

So this leads me to why I feel a homeless or elderly American is not more important than some in injured person in a third world country.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2010)

I also have an issue with the charity we (the USA) gives out to other countries when so much is needed right here in America, it makes no sense to me.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I believe one unknown human is equal to another unknown human. Geographical location doesn't factor into it. Basically, I have divided all people into two groups: friends and family that I care about, and everybody else.
> 
> I don't have allies anymore. I don't base the value of a person based on the nationality, ethnicity, religion, ect. I have been surprised over and over again by people who I had profiles into a group only to later find out that my profile of that person was completely wrong. I have come to the conclusion that I can only base the value of a person based on a personal relationship. Even then, I might not get it right.
> 
> So this leads me to why I feel a homeless or elderly American is not more important than some in injured person in a third world country.



Okay then, since the country, the social system, the soil, the people, and pretty much every else you _*TAKE FOR GRANTED*_ means nothing, then why don't you move to Johannesburg, or Beijing, or Mexico City, or Tehran?  After all, there no different than living here.

Now is the time for you to come up with some lame ass excuse why you wouldn't leave.  "Oh, but I have family and friends here." or "My job is here."  Come on...any excuse that would give you a reason to say that living here is no big deal, or any different, from living somewhere else.

Something else for you to consider from a purely logical standpoint about donating here rather than abroad.  Doesn't it make sense to help to end poverty here rather than in some foreign country?  It's been shown that those in low income situations are more likely to committing violent crimes.  And, after all, there are poor where _your_ _family and friends _live who may rob or kill them.  Wouldn't it make sense to help them so that the social environment where_ your family and friends_ live is safer?  Sending money to Africa does northing for _your family and friends_, but ending poverty here does.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2010)

Robert said:


> I also have an issue with the charity we (the USA) gives out to other countries when so much is needed right here in America, it makes no sense to me.



It's part of our culture.  We root for the underdog and help the needy.  That's part of the American way.

I still support that but only, with few exceptions, for the people living in the US.

I don't know if you're aware of it, but the US is the largest contributor of aid to North Korea (via the IMF).  NK even threatened us with war if we stopped that aid.  So yes, it makes no sense.


----------



## kraken (Jan 28, 2010)

Robert said:


> I also have an issue with the charity we (the USA) gives out to other countries when so much is needed right here in America, it makes no sense to me.


We have starving homeless people, yet I'm bombarded by t.v. spots bragging that petfood has real salmon or whatever in it.


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

Robert said:


> I also have an issue with the charity we (the USA) gives out to other countries when so much is needed right here in America, it makes no sense to me.


robert robert gets an a ...lol or 1million reps amen to you brother!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2010)

Robert said:


> I also have an issue with the charity we (the USA) gives out to other countries when so much is needed right here in America, it makes no sense to me.


 
Amen..

we need to help our people out (meaning) vets ,elderly, ect. people born here/
i'm all about helping walk around DC at night or NYC , and see what homeless or the poor live..

(Going Bill clinton) we need to redefine the word poor the poor in this naton have a car (sometimes a better on than someone that works) cable 
a place too live monthly wic (food stamps. money). the list go's on...


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Amen..
> 
> we need to help our people out (meaning) vets ,elderly, ect. people born here/
> i'm all about helping walk around DC at night or NYC , and see what homeless or the poor live..
> ...


 Whats up brother? i can show you here in detroit mi... 14 degrees here and there living in bushes ... now i see haiti people are starting to come stay in america where's their green cards..?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> Whats up brother? i can show you here in detroit mi... 14 degrees here and there living in bushes ... now i see haiti people are starting to come stay in america where's their green cards..?


 
there sould be some sort of standard. last thing we need is more uneducated  unskilled welfare people coming here. thats my problem.
not sure who remembers the cuba crime wave in florida in the 80's


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> there sould be some sort of standard. last thing we need is more uneducated unskilled welfare people coming here. thats my problem.
> not sure who remembers the cuba crime wave in florida in the 80's


exactly but all the people here are standing up for haiti ..it was a tragic may god heal them but it isn't americas problem. more american jobs will be gone.they need to worry and get benefits going for all the service men that are going to be comming back home sooner or later,we are in crisis...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Okay then, since the country, the social system, the soil, the people, and pretty much every else you _*TAKE FOR GRANTED*_ means nothing, then why don't you move to Johannesburg, or Beijing, or Mexico City, or Tehran?  After all, there no different than living here.
> 
> Now is the time for you to come up with some lame ass excuse why you wouldn't leave.  "Oh, but I have family and friends here." or "My job is here."  Come on...any excuse that would give you a reason to say that living here is no big deal, or any different, from living somewhere else.
> 
> Something else for you to consider from a purely logical standpoint about donating here rather than abroad.  Doesn't it make sense to help to end poverty here rather than in some foreign country?  It's been shown that those in low income situations are more likely to committing violent crimes.  And, after all, there are poor where _your_ _family and friends _live who may rob or kill them.  Wouldn't it make sense to help them so that the social environment where_ your family and friends_ live is safer?  Sending money to Africa does northing for _your family and friends_, but ending poverty here does.



Lame ass reason for not leaving? I think you are attacking a strawman, or either you missed the entire point of my post which was my family and friends are the only thing in my world that mean anything to me. Anything else I could give or take. They are the only thing that I would even have second thoughts about dropping in a second. If my friends and family up and moved to a third world country, I would go with them. I would have left here to explore a long time ago, had it not been for my mom. If you think that is lame, then maybe you are the one with the warped priorities. 

I am dying to go elsewhere. Not because I dislike the US. I am simply indifferent. I see the world now as I saw my families land when I was young. Sure, the house was air conditioned and comfortable, but I explored every acre of our land and most of my neighbors just to settle my curiosity. The backwoods and swamps were nasty and dangerous with snakes, alligators, bugs, ect, but it was fun, and I loved every second of it.

I don't know if I have mentioned it before, but for the past 6 months or so, I have been struggling with the decision of going abroad. One deal breaker has been my mom. I have tried to rationalize my way out of the guilt I would feel for leaving her behind, when I feel that I need to be near her in case something should happen. My mom, mother, and brother are all in poor health right now. I keep feeling like leaving would be like turning my back on them. 

I still might go. One side of me feels that nobody how much I love them, I don't owe them my life. I would hate to stick around only to resent them because I let my guilt keep me from doing what I wanted to do. It is pretty deep shit, and I struggle with it often. I hope you can understand that?


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 28, 2010)

pitman said:


> exactly but all the people here are standing up for haiti ..it was a tragic may god heal them but it isn't americas problem. more american jobs will be gone.they need to worry and get benefits going for all the service men that are going to be comming back home sooner or later,we are in crisis...




just b/c some one lives inside or outside our country doesn't mean would should or shouldn't help them...territorial residence shouldn't impact philanthropy.  

I guess I can understand you argument when we send USG services there, but not the Red Cross or Catholic Relief Srvc...private source stuff.

But in reality, if you live in Haiti, you have little to no opportunity to better yourself.  In the US you have a much better chance.

just sayin


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> just b/c some one lives inside or outside our country doesn't mean would should or shouldn't help them...territorial residence shouldn't impact philanthropy.
> 
> I guess I can understand you argument when we send USG services there, but not the Red Cross or Catholic Relief Srvc...private source stuff.
> 
> ...


america is just getting weak.. if haiti peeps was not black would they get all this help from america? just another all the black people want to be recognized for being african american how can they sing our national anthem in public places..and another your in america..speak english!!!!! and why children have to learn spanish in our american schools..just my thought..


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Lame ass reason for not leaving? I think you are attacking a strawman, or either you missed the entire point of my post which was my family and friends are the only thing in my world that mean anything to me. Anything else I could give or take. They are the only thing that I would even have second thoughts about dropping in a second. If my friends and family up and moved to a third world country, I would go with them. I would have left here to explore a long time ago, had it not been for my mom. If you think that is lame, then maybe you are the one with the warped priorities.
> 
> I am dying to go elsewhere. Not because I dislike the US. I am simply indifferent. I see the world now as I saw my families land when I was young. Sure, the house was air conditioned and comfortable, but I explored every acre of our land and most of my neighbors just to settle my curiosity. The backwoods and swamps were nasty and dangerous with snakes, alligators, bugs, ect, but it was fun, and I loved every second of it.
> 
> ...



You really need to get out there because, as one smart man put it: travelling narrows the mind wonderfully.  

Hell, I _dare_ you, I _double dare _you, to move to Johannesburg.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2010)

I know I am not going to be popular here but I see a couple have a problem with the Haitens coming over and or helping them out.
Problem is we do it for all other countries so it would be cold of us not to help them out. It just can't be all about what country has oil.

It would benefit us if the US and other countries help rebuild that country.....think about it, if we can help get them on their feet again that would mean less immigrants coming over here. 

Everytime a country is going through a hardship they come over here in droves. I personnaly have nothing against immigrants at all, I do have a problem with the amount that come over.


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I know I am not going to be popular here but I see a couple have a problem with the Haitens coming over and or helping them out.
> Problem is we do it for all other countries so it would be cold of us not to help them out. It just can't be all about what country has oil.
> 
> It would benefit us if the US and other countries help rebuild that country.....think about it, if we can help get them on their feet again that would mean less immigrants coming over here.


i can feel ya there!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> there sould be some sort of standard. last thing we need is more* uneducated*  unskilled welfare people coming here. thats my problem.
> not sure who remembers the cuba crime wave in florida in the 80's





pitman said:


> america is just getting weak.. if haiti peeps was not black would they get all this help from america? just another all the black people want to be recognized for being african american how can they sing our national anthem in public places..and another your in america..*speak english!*!!!! and why children have to learn spanish in our american schools..just my thought..


We have a few Americans who can't even write a proper sentence in this forum....I am one of them and I am getting a kick out of these replies.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 28, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I know I am not going to be popular here but I see a couple have a problem with the Haitens coming over and or helping them out.
> Problem is we do it for all other countries so it would be cold of us not to help them out. It just can't be all about what country has oil.
> 
> It would benefit us if the US and other countries help rebuild that country.....think about it, if we can help get them on their feet again that would mean less immigrants coming over here.
> ...



Thats the same thing said about the Irish and Italians during the early 1900s...they came over with visas or prior approval.  Our country just let them in and gave them citizenship.  "give us your weak, your tired, your poor"


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 28, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I am dying to go elsewhere. Not because I dislike the US. I am simply indifferent.



Of course you are indifferent.  I could be wrong, but I will hazard a guess that you have never had to sacrifice anything substantial for the quality of life you led over your childhood and young adulthood.  You were never forced to work hard labor as a child, have probably never felt true hunger, or known what it is like to not know where you will sleep for the night.  

This is exactly why 2 years mandatory civil service (served abroad) should be the law.  Apathy is the tool of the ignorant.  You are indifferent to the US because you don't know any better.  This is not an insult to you, just an observation.



KelJu said:


> ...my families land when I was young. Sure, the house was air conditioned and comfortable, but I explored every acre of our land and most of my neighbors...



Point proven.  You may or may not have been rich, but you grew up in a household where your parents could afford land, electricity, even comforts such as air conditioning.  That elderly american (and more than a few of those homeless guys) you hold at equal value to someone in say, Iran, just may have served this country in some way to ensure than families like yours can exist in the first place.



KelJu said:


> I don't know if I have mentioned it before, but for the past 6 months or so, I have been struggling with the decision of going abroad.



Don't struggle with it.  Go.  Every American should spend some time traveling abroad, it would cut down on the liberal rhetoric in America for sure.  (don't attack this, I am a moderate and conservative rhetoric can be just as bad).


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> We have a few Americans who can't even write a proper sentence in this forum....I am one of them and I am getting a kick out of these replies.


 
my key board is missing some keys but. i think (yor ) getting my point
poop stabber


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> The Italians and Irish were a commodity to the infrastructure of the U.S.
> 
> They helped build this nation up. To allow the influx of destitude haitians into our country would simply spike the crime rate to insane numbers.
> 
> ...


well the italians would shoot ya.
the haitians would take a machete to ya pick ya poison


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> The Italians and Irish were a commodity to the infrastructure of the U.S.
> 
> They helped build this nation up. To allow the influx of destitude haitians into our country would simply spike the crime rate to insane numbers.
> 
> ...



This.  100%.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 28, 2010)

Hand up, not hand out. The last thing our nation needs is back assward voodoo immigrants being handed a cell phone, food stamps and air conditioning and being taught this is their right. When did the US start caring about countries that aren’t major suppliers of resources we can exploit?

I wouldn’t mind getting some relief from the 20% our federal government stole from my children in 2009.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 28, 2010)

Progressive taxation FTW!

No idea has ever been as unamerican as progressive taxes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Hand up, not hand out. The last thing our nation needs is back assward voodoo immigrants being handed a cell phone, food stamps and air conditioning and being taught this is their right. When did the US start caring about countries that aren???t major suppliers of resources we can exploit?
> 
> I wouldn???t mind getting some relief from the 20% our federal government stole from my children in 2009.


In door plumbing is magic too them...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> my key board is missing some keys but. i think (yor ) getting my point
> poop stabber


You can get one for less than $20.00.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> The Italians and Irish were a commodity to the infrastructure of the U.S.
> 
> They helped build this nation up. To allow the influx of destitude haitians into our country would simply spike the crime rate to insane numbers.
> 
> ...


I thought you were Puerto Rican?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> When did the US start caring about countries that aren???t major suppliers of resources we can exploit?



The United States of America gives out more aid the rest of the world than the next several countries combined.

The idea that if we don't help Haiti that we help no one is a dumb-ass belief.  Hell, the USA even gives money to North Korea (via the IMF).

We help, and we help, and we help; and all we ultimately get is shit on.

It serves little purpose to throw money away.  Even more so when we really need to be taking care of ourselves.  Our finances are fucked, we don't need to make them even worse right now.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 28, 2010)

I understand we are a piece country, but goddamn pitbull does have a fucking point. We have kids starving, elderly cant get there meds, people loosing every fucking thing they have ever owned. Fix this fucking country first i mean goddamn come on.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol Im 100% Italian (sicilian and napolitan) Its called a tan
> 
> Fatso Sanesloot started that rumor i believe.
> 
> Hes upset that hes a fat, unjacked, pastey, hairy french/serbian mutt bastard.


 
He does look like a fat stinky fuck, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Hell, I _dare_ you, I _double dare _you,


----------



## Perdido (Jan 29, 2010)

pitman said:


> The only country where we have homeless without shelter,
> Children going to bed without eating
> Elderly going without meds
> Mentally Ill without treatment.,yet we have a benefit for the people of Haiti on 12 television stations??? SHAME ON YOU AMERICA !!!
> CHARITY BEGINS AT HOME....JUST MY THOUGHTS....



Learn some history retard.

When's the last time you've personally helped out a homeless person, or fed a starving child, given an elder person their meds?

I've done it, keep doing it and don't wait for somebody else or the government to do it.


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol Im 100% Italian (sicilian and napolitan) Its called a tan
> 
> Fatso Sanesloot started that rumor i believe.
> 
> Hes upset that hes a fat, unjacked, pastey, hairy french/serbian mutt bastard.



WTF?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> WTF?


He said your fat and white, plus he told me you like French Eclair up the butt.
I personally thought that was mean of him but what can you expect from Puerto Ricans.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The United States of America gives out more aid the rest of the world than the next several countries combined.
> 
> The idea that if we don't help Haiti that we help no one is a dumb-ass belief.  Hell, the USA even gives money to North Korea (via the IMF).
> 
> ...


I agree but it is what it is...I am still trying to figure out why we give Isreal so much.


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> He said your fat and white, plus he told me you like French Eclair up the butt.
> I personally thought that was mean of him but what can you expect from Puerto Ricans.



Only thing worse than a Pourto Rican, is the dirty nigger who denys being one!


----------



## weldingman (Jan 29, 2010)

I am the light and the way


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I agree but it is what it is...I am still trying to figure out why we give Isreal so much.



Because they're the only civilized, useful country in that part of  the world and it makes sense to have a presence all around the world.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 29, 2010)

weldingman said:


> He does look like a fat stinky fuck, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


 
He smells like cheese too.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol Im 100% Italian (sicilian and napolitan) Its called a tan
> 
> Fatso Sanesloot started that rumor i believe.
> 
> Hes upset that hes a fat, unjacked, pastey, hairy french/serbian mutt bastard.





I just looked at your photo gallery, and I laughed for at least a minute at the picture of Jesus taking a shot.


----------



## pitman (Jan 29, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Learn some history retard.
> 
> When's the last time you've personally helped out a homeless person, or fed a starving child, given an elder person their meds?
> 
> I've done it, keep doing it and don't wait for somebody else or the government to do it.


well keep doing it and help the haiti and stop crying bout it..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2010)

pitman said:


> well keep doing it and help the haiti and stop crying bout it..


 
I always give too the homeless guy on the freeway off ramp


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I always give too the homeless guy on the freeway off ramp


 my hero!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 30, 2010)

pitman said:


> The only country where we have homeless without shelter,
> Children going to bed without eating
> Elderly going without meds
> Mentally Ill without treatment.,yet we have a benefit for the people of Haiti on 12 television stations??? SHAME ON YOU AMERICA !!!
> CHARITY BEGINS AT HOME....JUST MY THOUGHTS....


 
Ever been to......any country not in N.America or Western Europe? 

Seriously, you need some more negging!  I'll be right with you!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Ah, okay, I get you.
> 
> Then hell yes, we need to use American money to help American people. I'm all for this.
> 
> You just need to be careful on how you word it. Most of the rest of the world is pretty fucked up. From killing gays in the Middle East, to the raping of 3-12 year old girls in South Africa, to the killing of infant girls in India, to the harvesting of human bodies in China (by the government); most of the world is a nightmare. And most Americans have no idea.


 
Amen knig!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Ever been to......any country not in N.America or Western Europe?
> 
> *Seriously, you need some more negging!  I'll be right with you!*


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


>


 america really needs to mind their own fuckin business. worry bout the blacks here we already help on welfare....


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Amen knig!


 love my roids


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 30, 2010)

pitman said:


> love my roids


 
There, done!  Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Perdido (Jan 30, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> There, done!  Sorry for the wait!



More neggs donated to the annoying fucker from me for the DRSE cause.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2010)

rahaas said:


> More neggs donated to the annoying fucker from me for the DRSE cause.


 
A rap

there so much trouble in the DRSE it ao hard to be the situation DOGG some how some way i keep makin up shit each and every single day....i ripped snoop off


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Because they're the only civilized, useful country in that part of  the world and it makes sense to have a *presence all around the world.*




which is why we give aid to begin with...and I'd hardly call Israel any more civilized than other aid recipients...gaza isn't exactly a pinnacle of civilization.

They are clearly more advanced that any other aid recipient...which begs the question of why they receive such a high volume of funds considering they are indigenously capable of supporting themselves now


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 30, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I agree but it is what it is...I am still trying to figure out why we give Isreal so much.



B/c they know how to work our political system better our own people...highly effective and efficient at lobbying and influencing key decision makers.

Only country in world to receive over 2B$ in FMF at the beginning of the year, then accumulate interest for 10-11months and spend it in Nov and Dec which conditional attachments of offset for OUR tax dollars.

They also influence which countries get to receive defensive articles and get congress to stall or block sales to Arab allies (KSA, UAE, Egypt)...plus they did a fantastic job at copying our technology and now they are starting to under bid us in emerging markets.  They play our gov't, intel community, and defense manufacturing base like a game of chess.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> which is why we give aid to begin with...and I'd hardly call Israel any more civilized than other aid recipients...gaza isn't exactly a pinnacle of civilization.



They're in the Middle East and don't eat live babies, what more do you want?



lnvanry said:


> They are clearly more advanced that any other aid recipient...which begs the question of why they receive such a high volume of funds considering they are indigenously capable of supporting themselves now



Because they get shit done.

Do you remember how Saddam was building a nuclear plant that the US put a stop to in the Gulf War?  Well, that wasn't the first time he'd tried.  The first time he tried was back in the late 70s.  He purchased a nuclear reactor from France.  It was almost to the point where it could produce weapons grade material.

Back then they said, as the do now about Iran, that they were only going to make puppies and kittens with their nuclear reactor, and not bombs.

Keep in mind that the French sold them the reactor.  The very same French that were selling weapons to Iraq even after the second leg of the Gulf War started.

While others, including the US, were harrumphing, Israel decided to do something.  They flew over, redesigned the reactor into a crater, went back home, drank some wine, and took a nap.

Oh, and three nuclear scientists also fell down some stairs and died.  Mysteriously.

The UN was all ass-hurt about it.  They passed a resolution saying it was a bad thing that made them ass-hurt.  I'm willing to bet they even went as far as issuing a sternly written letter.

I'm willing to lay down some good money that Iran's nuclear plant won't be around much longer.

Today's smoking, ex-nuclear plant, crater is brought to you by the letter 'I'.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 31, 2010)

DOMS said:


> They're in the Middle East and don't eat live babies, what more do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOMS is a God on this board. his reputation says so. and rightfully so. Isreal gets shit done.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 31, 2010)

Israel has been kicking the shit out of everyone who threatened them or their allies for thousands of years.  Giving them handouts is good sense.  It's like paying Chuck Norris to hang out with you.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

The only reason that the hostilities between the Israelis and the Palestinians has dragged on for so long is because of outside interference.   If the combatants were left to their own devices, it'd be over before lunch tomorrow.

Of course, you'd only be able to talk about Palestinians in the past tense, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe its because I had to deal with a lot of shit over there, but my political lean for dealing with middle eastern issues has always been to just let Isreal off their leash and keep other countries off their backs.

Everyone would pooh-pooh for a little bit, while most would silently be congratulating them.  Fucking hypocrits lol.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 31, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Israel has been kicking the shit out of everyone who threatened them or their allies for *thousands of years.*  Giving them handouts is good sense.  It's like paying Chuck Norris to hang out with you.





They have dominated their backyard from the 60s till the most recent war with Lebanon which resulted in a stalemate IMHO....but certainly not 1000s of years


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> let Isreal off their leash and keep other countries off their backs.



Most people misunderstand the relationship between the US and Israel.  Maybe in the early days we protected them, but that hasn't been the case for decades.  These days, our role is primarily to try to stop Israel from annihilating their enemies.  And I mean that in the most literal sense: annihilate.

At this point, we're mostly their Jiminy Cricket.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 31, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The only reason that the hostilities between the Israelis and the Palestinians has dragged on for so long is because of outside interference.   If the combatants were left to their own devices, it'd be over before lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Of course, you'd only be able to talk about Palestinians in the past tense, but I'm okay with that.



I don't publicly support or oppose the Israeli initiative to boot the Palestinians out of its territory.  I just don't think it should be on our dime...they are fully capable of financing their own solutions.

And yes, it would be over in a matter of days, but its would have to deal with its Arab neighbors (Egypt, Jordan, and Syria).  Not b/c their truly care about the Palestinians, but b/c they don't want an influx of thousands of poor, unemployed, uneducated people flooding their borders...so they'll block any migration and possibly arm the Palestinians just so they don't have to deal with the immigration issue


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> They have dominated their backyard from the 60s till the most recent war with Lebanon which resulted in a stalemate IMHO....but certainly not 1000s of years



It's been an on again, off again thing for them.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 31, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Most people misunderstand the relationship between the US and Israel.  Maybe in the early days we protected them, but that hasn't been the case for decades.  These days, our role is primarily to try to stop Israel from annihilating their enemies.  And I mean that in the most literal sense: annihilate.
> 
> At this point, we're mostly their Jiminy Cricket.





I agree about halfway, we don't protect them as much as the Cold War days, but as I said in an earlier post, +2B$ in FMF and "free" offset is anything but Jimminy Cricket.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe my math skills aren't what they used to be, but I think that recorded battles begninning from the Battle of Kadesh around 1200 BC to present day is a pretty long war record.  They have been fighting since before Jesus.  Everyone there has combat training (yes EVERYONE).  Think of your grandmother.  If she had been born in Israel, she would have at least basic combat training and a base understanding of explosives.

Believe what you want, I have been in it, and seen plenty, and Isreal has done much more than defend it's backyard.  

We give them handouts (read bribes) to continue to hold onto our influence with them, and to keep them from destroying everyone around them and kicking off a shit storm with our other middle eastern allies.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 31, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> till the most recent war with Lebanon which resulted in a stalemate



Also, my understanding on what is a win/loss/draw may be off a bit, but in what possible, far-fetched, remote and fucking insane world was this a stalemate?

Israel had a truck full of people killed, reacted by killing THOUSANDS, and only stopped after the UN stepped in.  If by stalemate you mean that they were basically pooh-poohed into stopping the wholesale destruction of Lebanon, then yes...I guess it was a draw.


----------



## Budz08 (Jan 31, 2010)

The difference between helping others overseas after a devastating event and 'ignoring' those in need within the United States is that some will argue that those in serious need within the U.S. (such as the homeless) are feeling the effects of some sort of systemic failure. Maybe societal and economic differences might have lead to their situation or it was there own fault, but it definitely wasn't an act of nature like a hurricane or an earthquake that put them on the streets. 

Donations will NOT solve this problem within our country. It all starts with the availability of an efficient education and the breaking down of societal barriers and systemic borders. 

Along with the donations we have made within the United States and the acts of volunteer groups like Habitat for Humanity, our government has involved itself in recovery and relief efforts after devastating events within our own borders. Citizens of other nations don't always have the luxury of having a powerful and organized (for the most part) government that can address the needs of its people. 

I'm not saying that what happened after Katrina was handled anyway near perfect but I know that something was done. There is always room for improvement and I'm proud of the way the people of this nation responded to Katrina by helping out in anyway they could, but calling out the U.S. for helping people out who already lived in poverty before this catastrophe is not the way to go. Especially when your main argument revolves around the amount of donations we have made.
Not only that but it's also sad to think that when a horrible event has taken place and humanity actually responds positively by helping each other out, people look at the situation from a negative perspective.

Really though this post is kinda funny because even though our nation produces more in GDP than any other nation on the planet we still donate less money in terms of a percentage in comparison to our annual GDP than any other nation on the planet as well. So other nations making less than us are able to provide more financial assistance abroad in terms of how much they earn to how much they donate. It's insane how much money this nation makes compared to other countries. Although a lack of money will probably cause us more problems, I'm not so sure more money will fix everything either.

If people are really pissed off about us donating money to people suffering around the world because it takes away from addressing our own domestic problems take a look at how much money is directed towards military spending. I think the numbers for how much money was directed towards the Department of Defense in 2008 was estimated to be between $925 Billion and $1.14 Trillion. The 2009 GDP of Haiti was $11.61 Billion.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2010)

Budz08 said:


> The difference between helping others overseas after a devastating event and 'ignoring' those in need within the United States is that some will argue that those in serious need within the U.S. (such as the homeless) are feeling the effects of some sort of systemic failure. Maybe societal and economic differences might have lead to their situation or it was there own fault, but it definitely wasn't an act of nature like a hurricane or an earthquake that put them on the streets.
> 
> Donations will NOT solve this problem within our country. It all starts with the availability of an efficient education and the breaking down of societal barriers and systemic borders.
> 
> ...



Very interesting post.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

Budz08 said:


> Donations will NOT solve this problem within our country. It all starts with the availability of an efficient education and the breaking down of societal barriers and systemic borders.



I'm not talking about spending the money here in the US.  I'm talking about _*not spending it at all*_.

The USA throws away money all over the globe, and I'm not just talking about wars.  Throwing money at Haiti isn't going to change a thing there long-term.  Nothing.  Not a thing.

We're better off not spending the money, trimming down the budget, and moving out of debt.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 31, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Most people misunderstand the relationship between the US and Israel.  Maybe in the early days we protected them, but that hasn't been the case for decades.  These days, our role is primarily to try to stop Israel from annihilating their enemies.  And I mean that in the most literal sense: annihilate.
> 
> At this point, we're mostly their Jiminy Cricket.



My only rule is no nukes.  The fallout that reaches the upper atmosphere could fuck over places thousands of miles way.

And they might accidentally light the oil on fire.


----------



## pitman (Jan 31, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm not talking about spending the money here in the US. I'm talking about _*not spending it at all*_.
> 
> The USA throws away money all over the globe, and I'm not just talking about wars. Throwing money at Haiti isn't going to change a thing there long-term. Nothing. Not a thing.
> 
> We're better off not spending the money, trimming down the budget, and moving out of debt.


great words...what you think bout '' if you speak english press one''? what bout american kids have to speak spanish? next will be haiti?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2010)

the oil has been on fire before i was there..


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Situation said:


> the oil has been on fire before i was there..



Yea but it's such a waste.  That oil would be better served in my car.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

The Situation said:


> the oil has been on fire before i was there..



Close, Billy.  






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> My only rule is no nukes.  The fallout that reaches the upper atmosphere could fuck over places thousands of miles way.



They don't need to.  Not for the Palestinians.



danzik17 said:


> And they might accidentally light the oil on fire.



That would be the _only_ tragedy.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 31, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Also, my understanding on what is a win/loss/draw may be off a bit, but in what possible, far-fetched, remote and fucking insane world was this a stalemate?
> 
> Israel had a truck full of people killed, reacted by killing THOUSANDS, and only stopped after the UN stepped in.  If by stalemate you mean that they were basically pooh-poohed into stopping the wholesale destruction of Lebanon, then yes...I guess it was a draw.



Body count is not the measure of success...We ended that metric during Vietnam.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> Body count is not the measure of success...We ended that metric during Vietnam.



500,000 of them to 50,000 of us.  Of course, if you include the political and social fallout, the body count rises to about 6,000,000.

But you're right, Israel should have killed them all.  Then NBC could've made a movie of the week that I could've eaten popcorn while watching.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 31, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Maybe my math skills aren't what they used to be, but I think that recorded battles begninning from the Battle of Kadesh around 1200 BC to present day is a pretty long war record.  They have been fighting since before Jesus.  Everyone there has combat training (yes EVERYONE).  Think of your grandmother.  If she had been born in Israel, she would have at least basic combat training and a base understanding of explosives.
> 
> *Believe what you want, I have been in it, and seen plenty, and Isreal has done much more than defend it's backyard.*
> 
> We give them handouts (read bribes) to continue to hold onto our influence with them, and to keep them from destroying everyone around them and kicking off a shit storm with our other middle eastern allies.



If you want to ancient history, then they Jewish nation (whatever the territorial border) have been dominated time and time again...Romans, Persian, Egyptians.

Besides, the country (nation state) didn't exist again until the 1950s.  I'm not questioning their modern upper hand, but they haven't had it for 1000s of years....clearly.

Have you been trained by the IDF?


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 31, 2010)

Budz08 said:


> The difference between helping others overseas after a devastating event and 'ignoring' those in need within the United States is that some will argue that those in serious need within the U.S. (such as the homeless) are feeling the effects of some sort of systemic failure. Maybe societal and economic differences might have lead to their situation or it was there own fault, but it definitely wasn't an act of nature like a hurricane or an earthquake that put them on the streets.
> 
> Donations will NOT solve this problem within our country. It all starts with the availability of an efficient education and the breaking down of societal barriers and systemic borders.
> 
> ...



Fair point about aid ratio to GDP
US and Foreign Aid Assistance â?????? Global Issues

Not sure if this data is all inclusive though...does it factor private (ie civilian) donations?  or is it just gov't to gov't $$$

As far as military spending goes, yes there is waste...but every contractor out there is a Haliburton.  There have been paramount shifts in our species advancement through military spending.  The microwave, the internet, GPS, space travel, are just a few examples derived from DoD spending.  Also, the amount of jobs that are supported by the entire supply chain of military spending is enormous.  Its an integral piece of our economy.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 31, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> If you want to ancient history, then they Jewish nation (whatever the territorial border) have been dominated time and time again...Romans, Persian, Egyptians.



What kind of asinine statement is this?  You just like to argue.  I said they have been fighting for thousands of year, you said no they haven't, then when I point out that yes...they actually have, you ask if I want to talk about ancient history.  Well no shit, I obviously didn't mean recent history when I said THOUSANDS of years.  



lnvanry said:


> Besides, the country (nation state) didn't exist again until the 1950s.  I'm not questioning their modern upper hand, but they haven't had it for 1000s of years....clearly.
> 
> Have you been trained by the IDF?




You are one of those guys who will argue semantics forever.  "see, the sky isn't blue, it is aqua-marine...*clearly* "

The Israeli people are decended from people who have been fighting (successfully) for thousands of years.... *clearly*  Have they, over the course of *thousands of years* lost any battles?!  Of course, but their overall military success cannot be disputed.  This is a fact.  Nothing to argue about, not even really a point of contention, other than your obviously insatiable need to argue.  I honestly have a hard time believing that anyone without an extra chromosome would bother typing a rebuttal to this.

Stalemates aren't determined by body counts either.  Israel was trashing Lebanon, until the teacher pulled the bully off the fat kid....*clearly*  I would honestly like to know where you pulled this out of your ass also...although I think its just another point that you want to argue about.  

No, I am not trained by IDF, but I have worked with some Sayeret guys, and they have all the respect in the world from me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> It would benefit us if the US and other countries help rebuild that country.....think about it, if we can help get them on their feet again that would mean less immigrants coming over here.
> 
> .


I guess we already did and failed...



> If any period might be considered a "golden" era of development and modernization in Haiti, it must be the U.S. occupation from 1915 to 1934. While by no means a resounding triumph, colonial rule by the Americans did have its successes. And it provides a convenient frame of reference for what the rest of the world can expect as it tries to rebuild the benighted country.
> 
> In July, 1915, a mass execution of political opponents by Haitian president Vilbrun Guillaume Sam - and Sam's subsequent dismemberment in the streets of Port-au-Prince - prompted U.S. president Woodrow Wilson to send 2,000 marines to seize control of the country. Further motivation for Wilson's gun-boat diplomacy was concern that if he didn't step into the vacuum, Germany might.
> 
> ...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

Next thing you know, they're gonna start shipping those friggin Hati orphans over here and my kids are gonna be expected to learn Haitian in school. WTF's next?!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Over the next 10 years, Canada and other developed countries plan to spend billions building hospitals, roads, ports and airports for Haiti, just as the Americans did from 1915 to 1934. But if we don't make an equally massive commitment to leave behind a real democracy ??? and Haiti remains one of the world's most corrupt and dysfunctional countries ??? then it will all be for naught.



Like I said, it's just throwing good money away and a complete waste.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Next thing you know, they're gonna start shipping those friggin Hati orphans over here and my kids are gonna be expected to learn Haitian in school. WTF's next?!


They actually speak French and they are to small an Island to make an impact on our "culture".

Funny, but the more I see Obama's inexperience slowly overwhelm him I believe we should send him to Haiti as a loaner for a year to see if he fix Haiti....I jest.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> Exactly. A bunch of morons on my Facebook have been posting that as their statuses for days now. Worded horribly.



Fuck reading 4 pages.  He copied an exact CHAIN update and tried to make the glory his.  Thank you for noticing this and replying on the 1st page.  I could care less what the rest of the thread says.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 1, 2010)

*As food distribution improves, Haitians want U.S to 'take over'*




> "I want the Americans to take over the country. The Haitian government can't do anything for us," said Jean-Louis Geffrard, a laborer who lives under a tarp in the crowded square. "When we tell the government we're hungry, the government says, 'We're hungry, too.' "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> They actually speak French and they are to small an Island to make an impact on our "culture".


 
No shit mate!  A lil sarcasm in there.  

But werd!  I would like to send the messiah over there so he could fix all of their problems rather than ours.  We're going to be about as prosperous as Haiti soon if he gets his agenda rammed thru.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> *As food distribution improves, Haitians want U.S to 'take over'*



holy shit! we are fucked.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 1, 2010)

pitman said:


> great words...what you think bout '' if you speak english press one''? what bout american kids have to speak spanish? next will be haiti?


You just set off my Lunk Alarm with your goobity gabbity gaw....


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

maniclion said:


> You just set off my Lunk Alarm with your goobity gabbity gaw....


----------



## maniclion (Feb 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> *As food distribution improves, Haitians want U.S to 'take over'*



If they want us to serve them then they should have to serve us, in the Armed forces.  Every Haitian National would serve at least 8 years, men and women that's the only way I see us being able to teach them life skills and make it worth our while....


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Israel has been kicking the shit out of everyone who threatened them or their allies for thousands of years.  Giving them handouts is good sense.  It's like paying Chuck Norris to hang out with you.



No, you didn't say Israel has been fighting for 1000s of years....you said they have been "kicking the shit out of everyone" for 1000s of years.  Not really semantics.  Don't get all salty b/c you're reneging.

I'm not talking about losing battles either...I"m talking about being conquered and/or enslavement.  Yes, I do like to debate and poke holes in weak arguments.  Its part of my job.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> *As food distribution improves, Haitians want U.S to 'take over'*



"When we tell the government we're hungry, the government says, 'We're hungry, too."
 they're screwed...chalk them up to the failed state list with Somalia


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> *As food distribution improves, Haitians want U.S to 'take over'*


 
That's what we need, 9,035,536 more poor people. 

Or, rather about 8,925,536 now.


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

fuck this american bull shit..close the boarders .... keep money in america.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 1, 2010)

pitman said:


> boarders ....


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

Roids1 said:


>


YEA THE BOARDERS !!!!!the haiti are coming and their broke like america..... i seen a african american sing the national athem...go figure america our great!!!!!!


----------



## Budz08 (Feb 2, 2010)

I completely agree with you. It definitely is a double-edged sword but there is no doubt military spending has led to advancements in technologies used daily by civilians like the ones you've mentioned.

Not sure what you're asking as far as the donation figures. The donations were referring to civilian-civilian spending. Are you asking if the DoD gets donations? I'm just confused because the only real data I put in there were DoD spending amount and the GDP of Haiti, everything else was commentary based off of general knowledge.


----------



## e2ksj3 (Mar 16, 2010)

We do have a lot of problems here, but it could be worse, a lot worse.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 17, 2010)

Ye like the world comming to an end.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

Shoot all the Mexicans = Solve Healthcare Problem

Shoot all the Niggers = Solve major Tax Problems

Give Not Bigs like me Test and Steroids = Me score with Kathy in the Arse-Hole


----------



## weldingman (Mar 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Ah, okay, I get you.
> 
> Then hell yes, we need to use American money to help American people.  I'm all for this.
> 
> You just need to be careful on how you word it.  Most of the rest of the world is pretty fucked up.  From killing gays in the Middle East, to the raping of 3-12 year old girls in South Africa, to the killing of infant girls in India, to the harvesting of human bodies in China (by the government); most of the world is a nightmare.  And most Americans have no idea.



 America police country. I wonder why isn't it more peaceful?. hhmmmmm


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> America police country. I wonder why isn't it more peaceful?. hhmmmmm



Are you trying to say that America is a police state?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 20, 2010)

I dont think I've seen more cops in other countries then I've seen in america. I've been to colombia, peru, chile, argentina, puerto rico. All third world countries but a lot more peacefull and way less cops (for exception of Colombia). What I dont get from America is all the bs feed through the media to the youth especially with hip-hop music. From making selling dope "kool" , to slapping your "hoes", killing gangmembers, Killing cops. etc etc. all this is feed to the youth through this "artists" who are controlled by the fucking government and then they expect kids in america to grow up peaceful? american TV is a big circus if you ask me,  and I found out once I got out of the usa for a whole year. Take some time and visit other countries and your eyes will open.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> A country is a piece of dirt with imagionary lines drawn across it. I don't see how loving your fellow human, as long as he lives on your so called piece of dirt makes since.
> 
> I have no more in common with some old starving fellow down the street, than some busted up kid in Haiti.
> 
> ...



yes and I don't mean to pull my Bible out on you guys/girls, but regardless of there location in relations to yourself, you should be willing to give the same amount of effort to save the person next to you as the person 100,000 miles away. You can't only worry about someone because of there place of birth? God made each man equally, He gave his life for each of us, we are all here for the purpose of Worshipping Him. Our daily goal is supposed to be live each breath for our Father. This is one reason I chose the Marine Corps. over the National Guard. Flame if you'd like, sorry to offend other religions ,but from this is my point of view.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 21, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I dont think I've seen more cops in other countries then I've seen in america. I've been to colombia, peru, chile, argentina, puerto rico. All third world countries but a lot more peacefull and way less cops (for exception of Colombia). What I dont get from America is all the bs feed through the media to the youth especially with hip-hop music. From making selling dope "kool" , to slapping your "hoes", killing gangmembers, Killing cops. etc etc. all this is feed to the youth through this "artists" who are controlled by the fucking government and then they expect kids in america to grow up peaceful? american TV is a big circus if you ask me,  and I found out once I got out of the usa for a whole year. Take some time and visit other countries and your eyes will open.



This is another issue I think is Bs. Just because someone is singing about drugs ,and some people hear it to use them just means that person is gullible, weak minded, persuaded easily.. Why can't people get crunk over a Church Hymn.. Why can't someone sit in church, hear the message of God, and go out and preach it to his friends. I'm not a highly religious person ,but I know what the Good Book says to do and not to do.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I dont think I've seen more cops in other countries then I've seen in america. I've been to colombia, peru, chile, argentina, puerto rico. All third world countries but a lot more peacefull and way less cops (for exception of Colombia). What I dont get from America is all the bs feed through the media to the youth especially with hip-hop music. From making selling dope "kool" , to slapping your "hoes", killing gangmembers, Killing cops. etc etc. all this is feed to the youth through this "artists" who are controlled by the fucking government and then they expect kids in america to grow up peaceful? american TV is a big circus if you ask me,  and I found out once I got out of the usa for a whole year. Take some time and visit other countries and your eyes will open.




How in hell are rappers controlled by the government? Also, you don't understand what police state means.  

Americans are manipulated by debt, money, and misinformation. Citizens of police states are controlled by military force.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> How in hell are rappers controlled by the government? Also, you don't understand what police state means.
> 
> Americans are manipulated by debt, money, and misinformation. Citizens of police states are controlled by military force.




BTW, you forgot American's being manipulated by distraction...but I'll take that over not having free speech or freedom of religion any day.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 22, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> BTW, you forgot American's being manipulated by distraction...but I'll take that over not having free speech or freedom of religion any day.



Distractions its just as bad as not having freedom of religion or speech if not worse, distraction brings misleading, misleading will bring lower moral values in to easy manipulated humans then the crime rate goes up. I have nothing against America, its just all the distractions and bullshit that is transmitted through out the media feeding all the american children nationwide. 9/11 should say enough about american media, its all bs.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> How in hell are rappers controlled by the government? Also, you don't understand what police state means.
> 
> Americans are manipulated by debt, money, and misinformation. Citizens of police states are controlled by military force.



I meant to say USA its full of cops, they are everywhere and its crime rate its still high among industrialized nations. Martial law its a rumor for america, only a rumor for now. Another disaster like 911 and people start rebelling and I think its pretty much real. About the rappers comment please think with a open mind, you think artists have  a say on what they do or the image they portray? its all controlled and manipulated to bring children a destructive and low moral culture. If you cant see it then sorry. Just like you think drug abuse is "cool" and normal to talk about I think the complete opposite, I believe you (and many kids) are influenced by this form of culture that was brought into you either by rock or any other form of entertainment that glorified drug use. I personally think damaging my body with with drugs its uncool, unlike most highschool kids this days in america. I agree with the american being manipulated by debt, money and misinformation and basically american has its biggest weapon to misinform people which is through the media.


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 22, 2010)

i dont think hip hop even begins to chip away at what the issue is... hip hop/rap has been used as a scapegoat. people are taught whats right and whats wrong at a very young age so that falls on the parents. ive listened to hip hop for 30 years and ive never called a woman out of her name, sold crack, popped x or any of the non sense they talk about. my children who are grown now listened to hip hop and their good kids and productive citizens. to my knowledge none of them have done any of that non sense either. alot of these artist are "studio gangtas" (actors).. parents have to talk to their children and let em know whats real and whats bullshit!! alot of these kids do stupid things because no one has explained the consequences for their actions. i can bet a pay check or two that many crimes have been comitted by people that dont listen to hip hop. i watch tv sitcoms of high school kids being sexually active and its glorified.. doesnt talk about the consequences.. maybe we should talk about "entertainment" as being the issue rather that one genre of music? 

we havnt even started on the things that are really impacting this country. the dollar bill will mean nothing soon. banking is out of control and the federal reserve is a sick joke... the constitution is being destroyed right before our eyes! drugs are out of control!! how do they cross the borders with so much ease but humans are getting killed for crossing our borders?

theres not enuff space or time to talk about all this crap screwing up OUR country! good comments though... i do see everyones perspective..


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I meant to say USA its full of cops, they are everywhere and its crime rate its still high among industrialized nations.



Have you tried to find out why?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Have you tried to find out why?


 
the people crossing in from mexico is cauing the crime rate


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> the people crossing in from mexico is cauing the crime rate



So, it's just people from mexico, huh?

You've a lot to learn.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 22, 2010)

well when 25% of them fill our prisons well


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> well when 25% of them fill our prisons well



Well, 25% does seem high, do american born criminals  make up for the other 75%.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I meant to say USA its full of cops, they are everywhere and its crime rate its still high among industrialized nations. Martial law its a rumor for america, only a rumor for now. Another disaster like 911 and people start rebelling and I think its pretty much real. About the rappers comment please think with a open mind, you think artists have  a say on what they do or the image they portray? its all controlled and manipulated to bring children a destructive and low moral culture. If you cant see it then sorry. Just like you think drug abuse is "cool" and normal to talk about I think the complete opposite, I believe you (and many kids) are influenced by this form of culture that was brought into you either by rock or any other form of entertainment that glorified drug use. I personally think damaging my body with with drugs its uncool, unlike most highschool kids this days in america. I agree with the american being manipulated by debt, money and misinformation and basically american has its biggest weapon to misinform people which is through the media.



You are pulling that shit so far out of your ass, it has undigested food on it. 

First off, art is a reflection of the culture. Ghetto thug music is a depiction of the ghetto life in which those people grew up in. Rock is a deception of inner turmoil and dealing with chaos in ourselves and the outside world. Art is inspired by life, not the other way around. There is nothing to be open minded about. It is a fact of human nature. 

Add to that a million "niggers" all trying to become rich and famous rappers because they have no education or prospects in life due to the poverty they grew up in, and lack of solid role models. I don't blame them or judge them, it is a by product of society, and nothing more. 

The "evil rich white" man isn't promoting destructive music to keep poor people down. The rich evil white man doesn't give a flying fuck about poor people and their music. They only care about staying rich, and that is done by networking with other rich people to manipulate markets for maximum gains. 

Don't fucking presume to know anything about me and my drug use. I've got 15 years of experience in that department, and I'm only 27. My reasoning for eating a heroic dose of mushrooms and xanax and laying in the middle of the living room floor naked for 8 hours has diddly shit to do with music or the government and everything to do with self medication and the expansion of my own perception of the universe. For me, there aren't very many activities that drugs don't enhance at the cost of a few brain cells and maybe a decade of my potential life span.  


Read some books and be a student life. Pay attention to the world. Stop making up total horseshit to satisfy your preconceived notions.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> You are pulling that shit so far out of your ass, it has undigested food on it.




Damn my good man, I shall have to remember that one.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> My reasoning for eating a heroic dose of mushrooms and xanax and laying in the middle of the living room floor naked for 8 hours



.......TMI dude.


TMI.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> .......TMI dude.
> 
> 
> TMI.




 


I don't like cloths when I trip.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## lnvanry (Mar 22, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Distractions its just as bad as not having freedom of religion or speech if not worse, distraction brings misleading, misleading will bring lower moral values in to easy manipulated humans then the crime rate goes up. I have nothing against America, its just all the distractions and bullshit that is transmitted through out the media feeding all the american children nationwide. 9/11 should say enough about american media, its all bs.




yea, but we have to freedom to tune into other news sources on TV, print, or the internet...you can't say the same for many countries


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 22, 2010)

> You are pulling that shit so far out of your ass, it has undigested food on it.
> 
> First off, art is a reflection of the culture. Ghetto thug music is a depiction of the ghetto life in which those people grew up in. Rock is a deception of inner turmoil and dealing with chaos in ourselves and the outside world. Art is inspired by life, not the other way around. There is nothing to be open minded about. It is a fact of human nature.
> 
> ...



You mean to tell me that is a coincidence that hip-hop with good messege never goes mainstream? you mean to tell me that all rappers that change their way around and started talking positive died by natural causes? all this negative messege is put out there for a reason, and young naive people with no direction buy into it. Could be a conspiracy for you, but its a reality for  me, I lived through this phony misleading culture called hip-hop in the states.



> The "evil rich white" man isn't promoting destructive music to keep poor people down. The rich evil white man doesn't give a flying fuck about poor people and their music. They only care about staying rich, and that is done by networking with other rich people to manipulate markets for maximum gains.



Dumming down the population is a goal of the United States in my opinion, what better customer then a misled confused one. he will buy anthing in sight.



> Don't fucking presume to know anything about me and my drug use. I've got 15 years of experience in that department, and I'm only 27. My reasoning for eating a heroic dose of mushrooms and xanax and laying in the middle of the living room floor naked for 8 hours has diddly shit to do with music or the government and everything to do with self medication and the expansion of my own perception of the universe. For me, there aren't very many activities that drugs don't enhance at the cost of a few brain cells and maybe a decade of my potential life span.



This wasnt meant for you to take it personal, I know nothing about you. It was just a example I chose to use.....actually your a person that I highly respect here in IM because you dont care what people think, If you feel you are correct you will confront anyone with a solid intelligent conversation (well sometimes when you dont blow up  ). I was just trying to make a example and if you deny that you had no influence from the media glorifying the use of drugs through out entertainment Ill take your word but believe that there is a high percentage of kids with or without parents that fell for the trap. I had many friends that were addicts and only reason I kept off drugs is because of the gym. 



> Read some books and be a student life. Pay attention to the world. Stop making up total horseshit to satisfy your preconceived notions.




Agreed and Im starting to read more. I feel I was mislead in my teens by friends and tv throught this fake hip hop culture (and of course not having a father figure at home had a lot to do with it also). shit reading in school is seen uncool in the states and now I see that is from reading where you grow as a person. I put all the material and superficial distractions aside and im ready to grow as a person intellectually, it just took sometime for me to realize that life is not all about just fucking a good looking girl and getting drunk at parties because i was mislead by a wrong lifestyle. Just like you give me advise, I advise you to travel and get out of the states for sometime, you will have a different view of the world and the united states in general.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 22, 2010)

sweetjaymz said:


> i dont think hip hop even begins to chip away at what the issue is... hip hop/rap has been used as a scapegoat. people are taught whats right and whats wrong at a very young age so that falls on the parents. ive listened to hip hop for 30 years and ive never called a woman out of her name, sold crack, popped x or any of the non sense they talk about. my children who are grown now listened to hip hop and their good kids and productive citizens. to my knowledge none of them have done any of that non sense either. alot of these artist are "studio gangtas" (actors).. parents have to talk to their children and let em know whats real and whats bullshit!! alot of these kids do stupid things because no one has explained the consequences for their actions. i can bet a pay check or two that many crimes have been comitted by people that dont listen to hip hop. i watch tv sitcoms of high school kids being sexually active and its glorified.. doesnt talk about the consequences.. maybe we should talk about "entertainment" as being the issue rather that one genre of music?
> 
> we havnt even started on the things that are really impacting this country. the dollar bill will mean nothing soon. banking is out of control and the federal reserve is a sick joke... the constitution is being destroyed right before our eyes! drugs are out of control!! how do they cross the borders with so much ease but humans are getting killed for crossing our borders?
> 
> theres not enuff space or time to talk about all this crap screwing up OUR country! good comments though... i do see everyones perspective..




I agree with everything you've said. The percentage of single parents in the United States is one of the highest if not the highest around the world, and now with the crisis the country is going through is obvious mommy or daddy spend less time with their kids and more time working. Its our responsibility as parents to educate children in general, not only our own into what is right and wrong. real or fiction and guide them through the right path.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Agreed and Im starting to read more. I feel I was mislead in my teens by friends and tv throught this fake hip hop culture (and of course not having a father figure at home had a lot to do with it also). shit reading in school is seen uncool in the states and now I see that is from reading where you grow as a person. I put all the material and superficial distractions aside and im ready to grow as a person intellectually, it just took sometime for me to realize that life is not all about just fucking a good looking girl and getting drunk at parties because i was mislead by a wrong lifestyle. Just like you give me advise, I advise you to travel and get out of the states for sometime, you will have a different view of the world and the united states in general.




Fuck yeah you were mislead, and so was I. I wouldn't say it has so much to do with having a father. My dad gave me a specific set of tools tailored to becoming successful and that was it. My dad was an abusive drunk who made sure that I knew that I didn't live up to his expectations, and I never will. The man was a fucking machine. The dying breed of men who could endure any amount of pain at the cost of their happiness for the sake their own pride.  

As far as traveling, my life goal is to make enough money to retire in Brazil. I want to get away from the states for a while. Not that I don't like the US, but I just want to see some other shit.


----------



## cheappinz (Mar 23, 2010)

yes, why is it people neglect to see the needy here, yet we are vocal about helping strangers in another country?  I'd have to agree with you on that one.  You don't see france or germany trying to rule the world...just the americans.  And if we can't convince a country or a person to do and be what we want, we declare them EVIL.  

I had a little legal problem and found out what rights we have here...Since the patriot act, we have no rights..The govt has carte blanche in the name of safety and any MORON that believes otherwise: I wish I could put you in a hypothetical situation so you could experience the helplessness and the lack of freedom I experienced.  Coming from a conservative family, a school teacher mother, and a middle class neighborhood, my family thought I must be "doing something wrong" to be successful, and I heard more than once "If you're innocent it will all work out."  lol...bullshit.  What my lawyer said was "We haven't followed the constitution for years (since the patriot act) & you better make a deal before you wind up with nothing."  My lawyer actually said that and I lived it, so any moron with or without an education that feels they have rights and they could never be hurt if they are innocent needs to wake up.  I've lost more than my entire family will make combined..and it was an unfair loss..When someone says "either you take the deal(ultimatum) or we put you in front of a hangman's judge and threaten you with 37 years in prison..."  Its a no brainer.  I gave it all up and I will never forget those that knowingly took what was not theirs to take.  This world is an ugly place and I only hope I am not bittered by such experiences, and I can treat those scumbags who would hurt me with a fair hand if I was ever given the chance.  
Signed, 
Looking for a country with freedom...any ideas?  

America IS weak and the moral and intellectual integrity of our people is dwindling.  Everyone wants to be taken care of and get a free ride.  Hell, I think I'm going to ask someone how I can get paid to have a baby...lol...I overheard this black lady with 3 kids already planning on getting pregnant asap to have her 4th...Why would she get paid and not me?  hmmmm


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2010)

Greece.  Rome.  Egypt.  Babylonia.  Persia.  The Mayans, maybe even Atlantis.

If some of these civilizations had left behind more clues as to why they failed, would we have learned?


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> yes, why is it people neglect to see the needy here, yet we are vocal about helping strangers in another country?  I'd have to agree with you on that one.  You don't see *france or germany* trying to rule the world...just the americans.



Currently, neither have the capacity to "rule" the world...so its futile to try, but look back fifty years and you add Germany to list...look back 100 years and you can find France trying to conquer to the world too.



cheappinz said:


> And if we can't convince a country or a person to do and be what we want, we declare them EVIL.
> 
> I had a little legal problem and found out what rights we have here...Since the patriot act, we have no rights..The govt has carte blanche in the name of safety and any MORON that believes otherwise: I wish I could put you in a hypothetical situation so you could experience the helplessness and the lack of freedom I experienced.  Coming from a conservative family, a school teacher mother, and a middle class neighborhood, my family thought I must be "doing something wrong" to be successful, and I heard more than once "If you're innocent it will all work out."  lol...bullshit.  What my lawyer said was "We haven't followed the constitution for years (since the patriot act) & you better make a deal before you wind up with nothing."  My lawyer actually said that and I lived it, so any moron with or without an education that feels they have rights and they could never be hurt if they are innocent needs to wake up.  I've lost more than my entire family will make combined..and it was an unfair loss..When someone says "either you take the deal(ultimatum) or we put you in front of a hangman's judge and threaten you with 37 years in prison..."  Its a no brainer.  I gave it all up and I will never forget those that knowingly took what was not theirs to take.  This world is an ugly place and I only hope I am not bittered by such experiences, and I can treat those scumbags who would hurt me with a fair hand if I was ever given the chance.
> Signed,
> Looking for a country with freedom...any ideas?



Not sure on the intimacies of your case (although I'm interest) but the Patriot Act can be a scary piece of legislation...can't say I'm a fan of it.  I understand why its their, but not entirely sure if its benefit is worth the cost



cheappinz said:


> America IS weak and the moral and intellectual integrity of our people is dwindling.  Everyone wants to be taken care of and get a free ride.  Hell, I think I'm going to ask someone how I can get paid to have a baby...lol...I overheard this black lady with 3 kids already planning on getting pregnant asap to have her 4th...Why would she get paid and not me?  hmmmm



I don't know if I would call our country weak...its certainly is stronger than any other country in the world (varying degrees of course when comparing).  I ofter her friends complaining about free loaders on the system similar to the story you wrote above.  Bottom line though, you don't want to get "paid" like the lady in your example...living off WICs and taking welfare, subsidized housing etc is not a high quality of life.  If you want to free load, be prepared to live the hood and all the crumby stuff that accompanies it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

This French Roast is bomb.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2010)

It's freedom roast goddam it!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> It's freedom roast goddam it!


 
I stand corrected.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2010)

plenty of notBigs around here got their titties in a twist


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Greece. Rome. Egypt. Babylonia. Persia. The Mayans, maybe even Atlantis.
> 
> If some of these civilizations had left behind more clues as to why they failed, would we have learned?


 All the civilizations you speak of left behind very informative descriptions as to what happened to them.  well not atlantis of course.  They were all conquered by other civilizations with different beliefs that they believed to be superior.  HMMMM.... sounds like some country I've heard of


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 24, 2010)

The country is going to shit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 25, 2010)

stop zipping on coffee and lets get some action going to better america.


----------



## cheappinz (Mar 25, 2010)

I see ads to give $ to Haiti EVERYWHERE.  Personally, I think most charities only get 2 cents on the dollar to the cause and the fat cats orchestrating the event drive off in their jaguars.  
I'd also agree we are in america and we should speak english here.  But I do wish the intelligence of our young was more a priority..people are getting dumber and they are glad to be morons.  
I do not believe someone painting a house should earn the same as a medical doctor.  ...yet they believe they are worth it.  
And the african american thing...If you are from africa or your family came from there and they still have the accent, fine.  If you know nothing but america and your great, great, great grandpa was american with black skin, you are an african american living in the US with no ties to africa and no reason to celebrate their customs.  You know I treated a lady from kenya and guess what?  She spoke a foreign language--her native tongue..Now SHE is an immigrant with reason to celebrate her heritage.  
And why is it the whites used to shoot the chinese for fun while the railroads were being built and you don't hear them complaining or asking for apologies or repayments years later?  yet, the black community has a sense of entitlement I have never been taught to have.  

Be smart, be strong, be self-sufficient, be kind.  
If I give you anything, its out of the kindness of my heart.  I owe you nothing.   ....live by that and you are a man.


----------



## cheappinz (Mar 25, 2010)

&  I do NOT agree with Obama's redistribution of wealth.  
If that's the case, and we ALL stop working...there's gonna be trouble!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> stop zipping on coffee and lets get some action going to better america.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> Be smart, be strong, be self-sufficient, be kind.
> If I give you anything, its out of the kindness of my heart.  I owe you nothing.   ....live by that and you are a man.



This fascist hate speech is unacceptable here.  You must be one of those tea party  nuts.  Take it to a neo-nazi forum.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> stop zipping on coffee and lets get some action going to better america.


 
TEAM AMERICA FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 26, 2010)

I just wanted to go on the record that we use the cuppa coffee smilie too often...i can't handle it anymore.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> I just wanted to go on the record that we use the cuppa coffee smilie too often...i can't handle it anymore.



I ended up ad-blocking it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> The only country where we have homeless without shelter,
> Children going to bed without eating
> Elderly going without meds



This goes on all over the world.

If you really care, do something about it. Hope you do. Peace.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

He's encarcerated up at the moment.  He hasn't been here in a while, so maybe he's out now.  Either that or he's in lockdown.


----------



## cheappinz (Apr 2, 2010)

Hate speech?  Is english your first language?  

All I do is say "I don't want to pay for lazy, unmotivated people... "
                   "I don't want to have to apologize for something that happened so long ago nobody that it effected is still alive.."
    & "that kindness and gifts of charity should be one's choice, not a requirement."  

When you feel like giving up 50% of your income to some jerk that laughs about being on the system let me know.  I think some people post to just hear themselves talk...

I bet you are one of those guys that likes the government to think for you.  Well I'm smart and I don't.  The government is glad most people have your mentality..its easier to take away your liberties and in most cases, you'd probably sign them away gladly.  

Don't be proud of that.  Its not a compliment.  

And, there's this class they teach children.  I believe its called "History".   I'd be proud to be brave enough to be a Tea Party person back in the day, but now adays if you do anything opposing this government, you are called a terrorist and that is a dangerous label I do not want to be associated with.  

I stand by my words.  I'm right on.  If you don't like it, you must be either not so smart or you must be on the receiving end--not the giving end.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 3, 2010)

A message to one poster here:

I'm not Jewish, and if I was I would have no problem with being Jewish.


I am a bit confused by this.

I don't think I have any Jewish ancestry, and if I did, I'd say so, and I would have no problem with this.

Confused.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> When you feel like giving up 50% of your income to some jerk that laughs about being on the system let me know.








YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


 
Stll waiting for that gas


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
where did ya get that icon?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 3, 2010)

It must have been rough writing all this stuff on bathroom walls back  before we had the internets.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 10, 2010)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video



Unreal how blind people are, Just because he is of black complexion she thinks the president is on her team, thats what happens when you let emotion think for you.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Unreal how blind people are, Just because he is of black complexion she thinks the president is on her team, thats what happens when you let emotion think for you.



That's how Obama got elected: on emotion.  Yeah, she's a dumb cunt for believing that just becuase he's black that she'll get a free ride, but it was more than that.  People really, really wanted change, and Obama made people believe that he would do it.  Even _*I*_ wanted to vote for him at one point.  Sadly, he's turning out to be even worse than Bush.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 10, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Even _*I*_ wanted to vote for him at one point. .


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2010)

bio-chem said:


>



You know what?  If someone can bring real, positive, change to the leadership of my country, I don't give a rat's ass what his race is.

However, Obama is _*not *_that person.  I really wanted to believe what he was saying, but I chose to think instead of "believe" and it was clear he's no good for America.

So, I'm not saying that I bought into his shit, bio.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 10, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You know what?  If someone can bring real, positive, change to the leadership of my country, I don't give a rat's ass what his race is.
> 
> However, Obama is _*not *_that person.  I really wanted to believe what he was saying, but I chose to think instead of "believe" and it was clear he's no good for America.
> 
> So, I'm not saying that I bought into his shit, bio.




Once again, we agree Doms.  The answer doesnt lie in the Republican party anymore than it does with the Dems.  Bush was shit, and anyone that says otherwise didnt serve in the military under him, but Obama is just as full of it.  Race is a non-issue to me.  I would vote for a scotch-korean buddhist if I thought he would do right. 

We DO need change.  But its going to take a lot more change than anyone in our 2-party system is going to do.  We need a ground up restructuring at best, a purge at worst.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 10, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> We need a ground up restructuring at best, a purge at worst.



I'm of the opinion its a purge at minimum


----------



## sibiria (Apr 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Ah, okay, I get you.
> 
> Then hell yes, we need to use American money to help American people.  I'm all for this.
> 
> You just need to be careful on how you word it.  Most of the rest of the world is pretty fucked up.  From killing gays in the Middle East, to the raping of 3-12 year old girls in South Africa, to the killing of infant girls in India, to the harvesting of human bodies in China (by the government); most of the world is a nightmare.  And most Americans have no idea.



most Americans have no idea..... yes but what idea you don't have? most what you saying is what they wanted you to see and believe, the world not bad, if we want to see some bad things we can talk about USA in the name of freedom they doing there crimes over the world, I think abu gareeb not far memory to remember and you don't know, Israel the same thing doing, and you don't hear or see only what your government want.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

sibiria said:


> most Americans have no idea..... yes but what idea you don't have? most what you saying is what they wanted you to see and believe, the world not bad, if we want to see some bad things we can talk about USA in the name of freedom they doing there crimes over the world, I think abu gareeb not far memory to remember and you don't know, Israel the same thing doing, and you don't hear or see only what your government want.


 Ah shit their on to us


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2010)

sibiria said:


> most Americans have no idea..... yes but what idea you don't have? most what you saying is what they wanted you to see and believe, the world not bad, if we want to see some bad things we can talk about USA in the name of freedom they doing there crimes over the world, I think abu gareeb not far memory to remember and you don't know, Israel the same thing doing, and you don't hear or see only what your government want.



As always, someone who thinks _their_ country knows the "truth" and that Americans don't.  

You're also making the assumption that I don't read news sources from outside the US.  Just to note, the news companies from outside the US are no better.  They push their agendas just as much as their American counterparts.

As for Abu Ghraib, considering what the insurgents did to my people, there wasn't _enough_ torturing going on there.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Ah shit their on to us



Time for this picture:


----------



## CarbonFitness (Apr 16, 2010)

*america*

Thats why i live in canada


----------



## cheappinz (Oct 4, 2010)

I tend to think countries that take care of their own and leave other countries to fend for themselves have got it right.  

In the US, if you disagree with the govt, you are an enemy or a terrorist.  

Our govt is full of people giving themselves raises while trying to figure out how to make life better for the average man, lol...yeah right.  NOTHING will ever change because we'd have to completely start over and none of these elected officials will ever fire themselves.  

All of these super smart officials give all this money to the banks...and they forget to write provisions of how the money must be spent.  Funny.  What morons.  And the joke is the money is really that tax payers.  No wonder we are in terminal debt.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 10, 2011)

My first bump of 2011.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> My first bump of 2011.



If you don't count the black tar heroin...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 11, 2011)




----------

